# vietnamense 11



## JeanLux (Jan 8, 2011)

Here 2 pics of the first of my vietnamense to bloom this year! If the shape improves I will post another pic, as well as for my n.2 and 3!!! Jean

a few days ago:




today:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 8, 2011)

I always love vietnamense...

How do you grow them? I have 2 seedlings that grow very slowly.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2011)

same question... i've read that it likes it fairly cool in winter (?); same thing like armeniacum, bright and cool winter?


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful! I need to get another one of these, my current one was a disaster from the start...


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice Jean.

How big is this flower?


----------



## paphjoint (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice ! !


----------



## Shiva (Jan 8, 2011)

Totally hot! Even if cool growers.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Jean, the improvement of the shape between photo 1 and 2 is plain to see. I'm sceptical whether this improvement will increase due to the comparatively short flowering period of vietnamense.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2011)

A brief bright life! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 9, 2011)

I am about to prepare an answer to these questions; have to get some more pics!!! 

But 
Rick: the size: petals' tip to tip = 11 cm

Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 9, 2011)

Cute beagle ears...


----------



## chrismende (Jan 9, 2011)

Wonder if my two will ever bloom? I certainly hope everything I've been nurturing will improve in the greenhouse. I assume they will!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 9, 2011)

Here the link to my 2010 thread for comparison, esp. also for the length of bloom-period !!!! ==> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15452&highlight=vietnamense

Now to answer the questions: my vietnamense were among my first slippers I acquired some 5 years ago, and from todays point of view they are my best (=easiest) bloomers: 2 of them have been repotted into clay pots with my usual bark-, charcoal-, coco nut- and some sphagnum- mix! The 3rd , and first to bloom this year, is still in its original mix in a plastic pot, 1 bloom and another spike! They were installed at different places within my gh, one getting more light, another having more heat, yet another getting more humidity....so, for me, they are extremely flexible concerning growing conditions once they are established!

Here a pic of my N.1 with a solid bud for its 5th blooming:




N.2 with a less developped spike for its 4th bloom:




Maybe not really a help for you !!!
But more pics to come!!! Jean


----------



## GuRu (Jan 9, 2011)

They all look promising!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the photos. I've had a compot of 4 for a couple of years and for me are a challenge. This year I separated that so maybe that will help. Only time will tell.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you Jean!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2011)

Beautiful plants!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2011)

Love the foliage but I never had much luck w/ my seedlings!  Maybe I'll try again.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 10, 2011)

Beautiful plants Jean. Love those leaves! Nice flowering for the 5th time!!


----------



## Bolero (Jan 11, 2011)

Lovely, thanks for sharing. One day I will get mine to grow well.

I struggle with mine.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 21, 2011)

*Update 20/01*

The 1st bloom is still going strong:





But look at that 2nd spike on the plant :drool: !!!





The bloom of the second plant opening:




And the spike of the third one is showing twin buds too  !

Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 21, 2011)

Wowee Jean! You are the man! Nice flowering(s)


----------



## Dido (Jan 21, 2011)

beautifull congrats.


----------



## John M (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow! These are beautiful! The foliage is super too. I don't have a vietnamense; but, I want one now! Bravo, Jean!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 21, 2011)

Fantastic!!!!!!! I really love that species!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 21, 2011)

amazing! the color on the last picture is very intense


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 21, 2011)

That last one is the best!


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2011)

That's awesome Jean:clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2011)

Great foliage, also!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 13, 2011)

First bloom of N.1 fell off yesterday, so 4 weeks+ this time, and here the act. status for the second spike of the plant! Jean


----------



## Carper (Feb 13, 2011)

Great flowers Jean, don't see many of these in the UK, but a definite one for my wish list.

Gary
UK


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow Jean, never ending! Great plants.


----------



## Howzat (Feb 14, 2011)

You grow and flower one of the hardest species to grow here and did it well. Congratulation


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 7, 2011)

*Update 07th march*

the 2 blooms of the second spike open now:





and the 2 blooms of my 3rd vietn. about to open:





Jean


----------



## Marc (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice flowers Jean, thanks for sharing


----------



## brice (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful flowers!

Brice


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 7, 2011)

Fantastique!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 6, 2011)

My 3 plants finished blooming by end of march! But here a pic of a new plant I got from N. Popow in bud  !!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 6, 2011)

WoWWWW!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 7, 2011)

:drool: :clap: Very nice!


----------



## AquaGem (Apr 7, 2011)

nice intense color!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 7, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> :drool: :clap: Very nice!



I (still) have one very nice division of plant 1  ! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 7, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> I (still) have one very nice division of plant 1  ! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 7, 2011)

Super fine Jean! You should cross your plants and make lots of babies?????


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 8, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Super fine Jean! You should *cross* your plants and make lots of babies?????



 I am afraid that would be too delicate work for me , but maybe next year  !! Jean


----------

